# Ulu (Breadfruit) Tortoise Food



## onarock (Nov 16, 2010)

Have any of you offered breadfruit to your tortoises? I can tell you my tortoises love it. I have read about tortoises eating this stuff in the wild. In fact, there is supposed to be a group of aldabra's in their native land that live on this stuff. I guess its an old abandoned breadfruit farm. I am posting some pics and a link to a site that has its nutritional conten. 
http://nutritiondata.self.com/facts/fruits-and-fruit-juices/1857/2


----------



## Marty333 (Nov 16, 2010)

I dont think they like it lol just kidding. I love the third pic


----------



## Torty Mom (Nov 16, 2010)

I have never seen anything like that! Is it like a melon on the inside or more like a peach? It is really neat looking! Does it taste good? I can see that the torties like it!!! Thanks for sharing the picture!!


----------



## onarock (Nov 16, 2010)

Torty Mom said:


> I have never seen anything like that! Is it like a melon on the inside or more like a peach? It is really neat looking! Does it taste good? I can see that the torties like it!!! Thanks for sharing the picture!!



Its hard to explain. Texture kinda like a fig when ripe, but its not sweet. Unripened like a potato. Alot of Pacific Islanders use it like starch. If you fry it its almost like french fries


----------



## Tom (Nov 16, 2010)

Interesting. I've never seen that before.


----------



## Torty Mom (Nov 16, 2010)

onarock said:


> Torty Mom said:
> 
> 
> > I have never seen anything like that! Is it like a melon on the inside or more like a peach? It is really neat looking! Does it taste good? I can see that the torties like it!!! Thanks for sharing the picture!!
> ...



Thanks for explaining, that helps alot, I was very curious!!


----------



## Neal (Nov 17, 2010)

When I was in Micronesia I would almost get nailed in the head every time I walked under a breadfruit tree. 
Do you have a sour sop tree? I'm not sure what the exact name of it is, that's what we called it in Saipan. 

Sorry to be off topic...the tortoises seem to like it.


----------



## onarock (Nov 17, 2010)

Neal Butler said:


> When I was in Micronesia I would almost get nailed in the head every time I walked under a breadfruit tree.
> Do you have a sour sop tree? I'm not sure what the exact name of it is, that's what we called it in Saipan.
> 
> Sorry to be off topic...the tortoises seem to like it.



I'm not sure so I looked up Hawaii breadfruit online to discover there are over 200 species and a couple native to Hawaii. I dont know wich one I have. In Hawaii its called Ulu. Yeah my tortoises love it.


----------



## yagyujubei (Mar 10, 2011)

Almost looks like a monkey ball (osage orange) on the outside.


----------



## John (Mar 10, 2011)

so onarock when will this stuff be available for shipping and how much ya selling it for?


----------



## ChiKat (Mar 10, 2011)

Very cool, thanks for sharing! It almost looks gooey in the first few pictures


----------



## onarock (Mar 10, 2011)

Unfortunately, I found out the hard way that the shipping of this fruit is not possible (atleast thats what I have concluded). The Hawaii Department of Ag and the U.S. Fish and Wildlife apparently dont speak the same language. 



squamata said:


> so onarock when will this stuff be available for shipping and how much ya selling it for?


----------



## Az tortoise compound (Mar 10, 2011)

Looks like it will be a nasty mess to clean after it's digested. I know Nopal is bad...I can only imagine ulu


----------



## onarock (Mar 10, 2011)

I first discovered that tortoises can eat it while reading an article on Aldabras in the Seyshelles. Aparently there is a large group of them that live in an abandoned Ulu (Breadfruit) orchard. The article said that it made up a large portion of their diet. I guess Aldabras like Ulu.


----------

